# pikes ped :)



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

heres pikes ped i finally got it online due to the help of american_pit13 (so wonderful) she helped me with getting his ped together, that site is unbelieveably aggervating when it comes to posting up peds lmao. ANYWHO, heres pikes first 4 gen. thanks for lookin, ---shane n pike 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [249575] :: DOWDY'S PIKE


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I can't see it.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

gotta click the link----dowdys pike in blue ^^^^


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Access denied.........


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

???????????? ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [249575] :: DOWDY'S PIKE


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

the last link worked.

pike is a very very good example of a RE dog, not over done by anymeans, just thicker/wider framed.

hes my favorite bully on the site no questions. i always love seeing pictures of him.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol the first link worked for me and I was like hmmm why can't anyone else see it?? I was still logged in lmao:hammer:

I think you should put one of his standing pics on there so everyone can see his fully nice figure and see really how well hes put together.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Access was denied, I clicked the link..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I put the public link up top now, I think people are still clicking on that link.


----------



## whiskeythewickedchampion (Apr 27, 2009)

access denied!


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

good looking dog


----------



## shortbedder (May 25, 2009)

Very nice looking dog. Let me know if I have this right, the breeding of a APBT and a AST makes a ambully and is all the unknown stuff in the peds causing the problems among the purists. And who registers these Ambullies


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

he is adba registered, and yes, it's **supposed** to be only apbt/amstaff, but others have clearly mixed in other breeds, which are the grossly overdone dogs with the genetic disaters. hope that answers ur question. ---shane and i aint got no clue what u mean about unknown stuff lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

that dog looks kinda like myn but differnt colors/// both ours look to be not over done...


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Where'd you get him from?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

a byb that bought her dogs from a local breeder named joel kirby. So basically dogs from joel kirbys kennel. i dunno if any of u are familiar with him.


----------

